# Looking for a Cube Cart Mod



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I am in the middle of implemenation of cube cart, and when you click on the product I want the product to come up in a large image size, with two smaller images of the same product on the page. When a customer clicks on the smaller image, it automatically replaces the large image, the original image shows up in the smaller image holder. 

I was told there was a Mod for this, but I have looked on the CubeCart forums/mods and can't seem to find it.

I was hoping some of you have seen it or know where to get it.

Thanks,

Norm

You can see a preview at: normsbrand.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here you go: Product Images with Javascript Preview v1.3 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you Rodney.

Norm


----------

